
“Open source software authors have no respect for users” - Gigablah
https://twitter.com/Jonathan_Blow/status/817444963076034560
======
bediger4000
"Authors of graphviz" doesn't really map well to "Open source software
authors". Which is petty, picking-on-illogic type of criticism.

graphviz wasn't originally open source - it came from AT&T Research in the
90s, didn't it? AT&T kind of open-sourced it in the early 2000s. I personally
have used it a lot over the years because there's nothing else like it, as
near as I can tell. If you want to draw a nodes-and-edges type graph, it works
well.

Also, there's that annoying tools-vs-appliances dichotomy. Tools are general
purpose, and don't often come with very specific "do exactly my thing"
features. Think of drill presses, or radial saws or even screwdrivers. Then
think about appliance-type tools, Radio Shack metal detectors, maybe. Some
people need tools, others need appliances. Some people need minivans, others
need pickups. Why try to force an appliance mindset on a tool?

------
al2o3cr
I hear that if you have problems, open source authors are glad to issue you a
full refund of what you paid for their work - no questions asked!

------
PaulHoule
Classic case of somebody using the universal quantifier when they should be
using the existential quantifier.

~~~
Nomentatus
Unless it's a used in the sense of "in general" or "the average", (which it
is) and mean, median and mode averages all confirm the statement. They don't
care enormously about UX, but UX is hard and expensive and not solo.

------
drallison
Non-productive blather. Posting this Twitter conversation disrespects HN
readers.

~~~
blakeyrat
Well of course it's not going to be popular here, where open source is
considered holy and perfect, but he _is_ 100% right.

For the record, I'm a HN reader and I don't feel disrespected.

